

Show HN: Paperless.IO: prototype to create bootstrap grids by dragging the mouse - cmbaus
http://paperless.io/
This is a new project. I&#x27;m curious if others find in interesting and have ideas on where to take it.
======
iandanforth
I really like it! Very easy and intuitive.

I'd start by adding undo support.

I think next I'd want some way to bring the sections closer together, the
gutters feel huge.

And then I'd want some way to drag and drop the sections so I could re-arrange
the shapes without having to re-draw everything.

The Chart gallery seems like it could be a more general "placeholder content"
gallery. For text, images, chart etc.

Can't wait to see it evolve.

------
cmbaus
This is a new idea. Wondering where I should take it next. I would appreciate
feedback.

